# Hustler to Release Avatar 3D Porn



## Sanity Check (Jun 20, 2010)

> Hustler announced the completion of principle photography for their upcoming porn parody This Ain?t Avatar XXX 3D. The tagline reads: The evolution of porn... Check out the impressive cover art below. Hustler always has nice box covers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 20, 2010)

the title alone made my jaw drop. wtf is dis  my eyes!!


----------



## ez (Jun 20, 2010)

:rofl

i may have to check this out for novelty's sake.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 20, 2010)

I thought Avatar the Last Airbender.


----------



## Seany (Jun 20, 2010)

Disturbing....


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2010)

wend released some one better PM the direct link.

also ,i believe this belong to the bath house.


----------



## John (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh. Great.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I might actually rent this. 

Furry porn.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Jun 20, 2010)

...
Ewww

I don't wanna think about this for long for fear of loosing my lunch but why does a porn need to be in 3D?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 20, 2010)

Why does blue people having sex have to be in 3D? And why makes this?! It's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Piekage (Jun 20, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Why does blue people having sex have to be in 3D? And why makes this?! It's fucking disgusting.



Cause people want to see it.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 20, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Why does blue people having sex have to be in 3D? And why makes this?! It's fucking disgusting.



It's not blue people, it's blue furry porn.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jun 20, 2010)

reminds me of the southpark episode where spielberg and lucas rape indiana jones.

now somebody's raping jake sully


----------



## Blackfish (Jun 21, 2010)

Wasn't too fond of Avatar but 3D porn? Count me in!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 21, 2010)

It had to happen....


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 21, 2010)

In 3D? Really?


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 21, 2010)

"It was the next logical step"


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Yup.  I'm in.  What?  Sex needn't be so mundane.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

This shit better be accurate.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

Who the fuck wants to see that ?


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 22, 2010)

Rule 34: If it exists, there is porn of it. No exceptions


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

Furry or not, the bitch in the picture is fucking ugly. No thanks.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 22, 2010)

Bets on everyone saying no so adamantly see it before me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to see some rough Avatar on human action. A 4 foot penis vs a 4 foot woman.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 22, 2010)

fuck that....in pandora, navi women rape you.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 22, 2010)

I understand why Hustler wants to do this. I don't understand why anyone wants to see it .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> fuck that....in pandora, navi women rape you.


 Human male going up inside an Avatar's 8ft vagina.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> This shit better be accurate.



A scene of a Navi woman doin the dirty with a human man ain't gonna look right considering the size difference between the two species.

Anyway, not interested...


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Human male going up inside an Avatar's 8ft vagina.



I didn't know Navi women have vagina's half their size?  

Females are only about 16-18 feet and males are like 18-20.

I want my vages fat and tight thank you.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 22, 2010)

Isn't this pedophilia?  Neytiri is like 16.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2010)

Robert Haydn said:


> ...
> Ewww
> 
> I don't wanna think about this for long for fear of loosing my lunch but why does a porn need to be in 3D?



I want a shot of a glory hole in 3D.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 23, 2010)

What was I thinking??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2010)

The World said:


> I didn't know Navi women have vagina's half their size?
> 
> Females are only about 16-18 feet and males are like 18-20.
> 
> I want my vages fat and tight thank you.


 They do when they are frequently taking 8ft dicks. :taichou


----------



## Ziko (Jun 23, 2010)

It's been done already


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 24, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I understand why Hustler wants to do this. I don't understand why anyone wants to see it .




The -experience- of being on Pandora?  

Hopefully, no one gets depressed and threatens to kill themselves hoping they'll be re-incarnated there, this time.


----------



## Magnet (Jun 24, 2010)

wtf  
like i want to see a blue penis coming out in my face.



Mider T said:


> Isn't this pedophilia?  Neytiri is like 16.


new world
new rules


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 24, 2010)

Honestly who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hustler said:


> What was I thinking??




Money.

Lots of it.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU3qT05Q-is&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




thats how hard i laughed.


----------

